# Gyuto under 200 USD recommend



## adam92 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to get a new gyuto for my daily preparetion, i had one takamura 210mm migaki gyuto at the moment but this knife couldn't use for pumpkin or hard veggie , does anyone have recommend gyuto or should i just buy one budget nakiri for using .



Kagayaki vg 10 240mm 182 usd

Brand: Goko 200USD
Blacksmith: Yoshito Yamakawa
Location: Kashiwa City, Chiba Prefecture, Japan
Construction: San Mai
Method: Hammer Forged
Cladding: Stainless Nashiji Finish
Core Edge Steel: White #1
HRC: 60-61
Edge Grind: Even (see choil photo)
Handle: Walnut Octagonal
Ferrule: Black Pakka Wood
Weight: 8 ounces
Blade Length: 245 mm
Overall Length: 407 mm
Thickness at Heel: 3.63 mm
Blade Height: 53.41 mm
Shiki VG 10 Damascus 
Gyuto 240mm (9.4")
Cutting edge length: 245mm
Blade Thickness: 2mm
Blade Width: 51mm
Handle Length: 128mm
Total Weight: 250g

Kagayaki vg 10 damascus 208 usd
Gyuto 240mm (9.4")
Blade Thickness: 2.4mm
Blade Width: 50mm
Handle Length: 113mm
Total Weight: 226gg


Sakai ichimonji VG10 150 USD

Sakai ichimonji VG 1 150 USD

Sakai takayukiVG 10 damascus 180 USD
Handle materialWalnut
Blade length240 mm (9.4")
Thickness at spine1.8 mm 
Thickness at tip0.7 mm
Hardness (Rockwell scale)60
Bevel / EdgeDouble (50/50)

Tojiro DP vg 10 240mm 95 USD

JCK Original Kagayaki Blue Steel No.2 Clad Series Gyuto (180mm to 270mm, 4 sizes)

Out of stock 153USD




I heard tojiro dp is a good choice as chuboknives only cost 7 usd for worldwide shipping, ************** cost me 50USD & that's a hugh amount for shipping .


----------



## Matus (Apr 20, 2019)

Adam, it would make more sense if you would fill in the questionnaire and at the bottom of it list a few knives you are interested. It makes little sense to list all the little details like blade finish, hardness or handle material for every single knife.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 20, 2019)

JCK Original Kagayaki Blue Steel No.2 Clad: had it and gave it away. Thick behind the edge. Despite of the factory stone sharpening brittle until a lot of steel has been removed AND a fat micro-bevel has been applied. Must have been a HT problem.
Carbonext: have sharpened for friends. Good stuff but can use good thinning behind the edge.
Kagayaki mono-VG-10: good stuff, unusual design you may like or not.
VG-10 isn't the easiest to sharpen, especially for deburring. Has a unusual dulling curve: comes crazy sharp from the stones, loses this very quickly. What remains is an acceptable level of sharpness for Western cuisine that remains almost forever.
If you were to choose for VG-10 the Tojiro DP is a solid choice and great value. 
You might consider a carbon monosteel as well. Fujiwara Kanefusa with JCK, terrific value, simple, reliable stuff, Misono Swedish Carbon with Korin's 'initial stone sharpening'.
Different Masahiros, often the better steel, if you don't care too much about refined F&F and can live with the extreme right bias. 
K-Sabatier 200 8-generations series: forget all you know about French knives. Stainless Sandvik 14C28N, finely grained stuff, excellent F&F, extremely light — 180g with a 250mm, G10 feitherweight handle. Comes with leather saya. Still have to write a review.


----------



## adam92 (Apr 20, 2019)

Benuser said:


> JCK Original Kagayaki Blue Steel No.2 Clad: had it and gave it away. Thick behind the edge. Despite of the factory stone sharpening brittle until a lot of steel has been removed AND a fat micro-bevel has been applied. Must have been a HT problem.
> Carbonext: have sharpened for friends. Good stuff but can use good thinning behind the edge.
> Kagayaki mono-VG-10: good stuff, unusual design you may like or not.
> VG-10 isn't the easiest to sharpen, especially for deburring. Has a unusual dulling curve: comes crazy sharp from the stones, loses this very quickly. What remains is an acceptable level of sharpness for Western cuisine that remains almost forever.
> ...





Thanks for the review, your review is very useful to me, i had experience with kagayaki carbonext , i Don't like the feeling.
I have a yoshihiro Damascus VG10 before , just sold it , the F&F is ok to accept , easily to sharpen but dull very fast also , if compare the tojiro VG10 and the fujiwara kanefusa , which one do you recommend ?

I'm looking for edge retention , easily to sharpen knife .

I have sharpen blue 2, white 2, white one ,sg 2, aogami super 

i found out aogami super very brittle and very hard to sharp.

Should i just save more money to buy the GOKO white one gyuto or actually budget 100 knife already enought for me as i only need a gyuto that can handle the hard veggie .


----------



## Nemo (Apr 20, 2019)

Adam, I'm going to echo what Matus said.

Cut and paste ans fill out the questionnaire (found here: https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/index.php?threads/12791/) and you will get an answer more tailored to your requirements and possibly including knives that you hadn't considered.


----------



## adam92 (Apr 25, 2019)

ok I'll do it


----------



## chinacats (Apr 25, 2019)

Yes the questionnaire opens you top a world of knives you may not have considered.


----------

